# Betta Profiles



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys,
It's midnight here, and I'm wide awake and bored, so I thought I'd start a fun little project to keep us entertained. The point is to introduce yourself, tell us a little about you, How you got "bit by the bug", introduce your fish and other pets, post a few pics, etc, etc, etc. You can add as much or as little as you want to. Do keep in mind though that this is the internet, so don't add anything too personal!
Figured this would be a good tool for new members to establish themselves, since I've noticed a few that feel they're being overlooked.

I'll start!
*Name:* Madison, or Madi. Whichever.

*Age:* 20

*Info:* I'm a broke guitarist in a band on hiatus, and I wait tables for a living. Exciting life, I know. I live with my boyfriend of three years. Total dork/nerd/geek over here... I still play Pokemon, and I own an N64. I'm a metalhead, though I like most other genres too. I love my guitar, photography, animals(obviously), ramen noodles, traveling, staying up late, going to concerts, meeting bands, befriending musicians, jamming, and a bunch of other stuff.

*How "the bug" bit me:* I've always loved animals. Allll my life. And when I first got out of my parent's house I wanted an animal of my own to take care of. Enter Winston the betta. He's the one that got me into this website. I saw everyone else's amazing bettas, and thought... "This is something I could get into". Then Nina and Rikku came home as gifts for my boyfriend. And it went from there. Here I am now... The owner of 10 betta fish and I love every single one of them. Life will be better when I can get that sorority set up again finally! 
*My Bettas:*
Winston: Male Orange Dalmatian VT 
Rikku: Male Multi-color PK
Cameron: Male Bi-color VT
Damian: Male Red CT
Azrael: Male Chocolate Dalmatian VT
Jayde: Female Multi-color PK
Faye: Female Blue CT
Noelle: Female BF Marble Combtail
April: Female Red Cambodian DeT
Delilah: Female Green DeT

I'd add photos, but that'd take up waaaay too much room!

I lost Sora, Nina, Mew, and Daiquiri to a severe columnaris infection in my sorority. Otherwise I'd tell you about my sorority tank. It was awesome.

*My other pets:*
Tiger: Fat Orange Tabby Cat
Thing 1 and Thing 2: Fire Bellied Newts

Cant think of what else to add! Anyway, hope this catches on!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

MY turn!
*Name: *My name is Kalli  (NOT Kallie, NOT Callie, NOT Kally, IT'S K-A-L-L-I) Just had to establish that...LOL. x)
*Age:* Lets just say...it is between 13-17 
*Info:* I have lived with animals all my life, since I was born. We have a whole house full of animals, including 5 parrots, 3 dogs, 2 frogs, 2 rats, a rabbit, LOTS of fish, a red clawed crab, a sugar glider, etc. you get the point. 
*Hobbies besides animals:* I love LoVe LOVE music <3 Can't get that in there enough. I listen to mostly alternative, and a few of my favorite bands are: PARAMORE! The Script, Plain White Tees, Adele, The Downtown Fiction, Hey Monday, Maroon 5, and OnE RePubLiC!  I also love reading, and can sit for hours with a good book 
*How the bug bit me: *I have always loved bettas, since I got my first one when I was 8. I have always had one or two, but recently I got into breeding bettas. A couple of bad things happened along the road to breeding my pairs, from soap in the tank (my little sister, grr) killed my first CT pair. Then I got a HM pair, and from the soap left in the tank, I think (I thought I got it all, but I don't see any other way it happened) my male HM died, leaving my with my female. (Jade) Then I got another HM pair, and the heater cooked my bettas  (STUPID tetra stealth, before it was recalled) Killed my male, I saved my female (Venus) I finally got another CT pair and it worked out, with a new heater.  So....my fishy biography.  Then I found Aquabid....and that's REALLY when the bug bit me....'nuff said. LOL. Well, that's just a short summary  My internet crashed, so I had to start over....I'm not gonna retype everything.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Paramore and the Plain White T's are great.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep  Why is no one doing this? It's not like it takes a long time to do. I hate how some posts like this get ignored just becuase they aren't on the first page. but it probably is, now, because we both posted not long ago


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Eh, It's 1AM, I'm not too surprised since not many people are online.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

true but on my computer it says that it was posted at 12...oh oops AM, not PM. Oh well  People will be awake tomorrow


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, I'll play
*Name:* Sarah
*Age:* 33 but I look younger (I hope!)
*Info:* I work with racehorses. I graduated from Washington State University. I'm married to a really cool guy, but I waited until I was 30 to settle down (to make sure I found the right one). I like metal (I adore Metallica), some folk, a little bit of rap. I live in Los Angeles. I grew up in the Seattle area during grunge, but my favorites out of that are Alice in Chains and Soundgarden. I drive a truck, because I like to.
*Hobbies Besides Animals: *I'm a gamer. I love Red Dead Redemption and Guitar Hero. I just beat L.A. Noire. I play piano. Ummmmm I like to run. I have a HAM radio license. That about sums me up.
*How the bug bit me:* I was younger, around 8 or so. I loved animals, so I started to ask for pets. That turned into about 8 Bettas, some birds, mice, a cat, a dog, some more fish, and eventually a horse. I took a break from fish for a long time, and I got another Betta, for fun the other day on a whim. I'd like to try breeding them someday. I tried when I was a kid, but it didn't work out. I know a lot more now, and I'd like to get some nice show quality fish and try it again.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

This is really fun actually.

Name: Dakota/Arashi/Storm 
Age: 15

Info: I'm an artist who gets her inspiration from anything around her. I gave my real first name because after it's been posted on the Unwind with my concept drawing for the movie I figure I don't have much worries. I've always had animals in my life from when I was little with two cats (whom had to be given to my uncle after my allergies showed up.) That became having dogs in my life. Everyone in my family has a dog or has had a dog. I was born in February.

How the "bug" bit me: Blame my BFF Emiri whom has betta's as well. Her mom showed us her betta's and we immedietly thought her set-up was awesome. My dad got the idea and well everything spiraled from there. You all know how I got Kalona and Kaida a VT and an HM who died from an unknown disease and how Maka my little girl also passed on. Kai was a special betta to find indeed. The little guy shook the cup when I lifted it as gentle as I was. I couldn't go home without him. 

My Betta's (RIP and alive.)
Akira (Crowntail male four months in my care)

Kai (Crowntail male one month in my care approximatly 4 months of age.)


Maka (Veiltail female was about three months old at time of death.)

Kalona (HM I estimated his age from his finnage at six months. RIP)

Kaida (Veiltail. I estimated him at five months. RIP.)

Other pets:
Yugi german sheperd mix.

Other: This is the picture that made it onto Unwindmovie.com


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

PS I have a thing for Lego games. Especially Indiana Jones.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> I own an N64.


You're my new favorite person... <3

*Name:* Let's just stick with 'laughing' as I am known by that and quite enjoy it... My name is saved for 'em special ones.

*Age:* 17

*Info:* Not a normal 17 year old. Raised myself basically, and while I have a mother and father I have never had a "parent" or a "family" really. By this age I do everything myself and pay for everything myself plus live on my own so I rarely see my mom & my dad lives out of state. Also attend college and will have my associates in science soon. I have a wonderful fiance who is the best guy ever (and also owns a N64) who I will hopefully be married to within the next year. I am aspiring to own my own horse boarding/training/showing/breeding business and want to accomplish veterinarian school to specialize in equus & equine reproduction. Currently I am taking vet classes and I am mentored by a great vet who has done this for 40 years or so, and was a zoo vet most of that time (therefore has experience with ALL species) and even goes to Africa on a regular basis for studies and caring to the animals in need. I am quite the nerd as well, and I love all foods, especially bread. :3 I was born & raised Georgian (U.S.) but now live in Arizona. I am an optimist, and love every day of life, and definitely believe everything happens for a reason! 

*How "the bug" bit me:* I went to a fair with the fiance a couple years ago and you could win fish at a booth when you won the game. He refused to wait in such a long line, and instead promised to buy me a fish. He gave me a 5 gallon and much later bought me fish for our anniversary. While researching about them I stumbled upon this site, read for a couple months, and decided I must. Then I bought my little girl Kaida, and then Julep, and now I love fish too dang much to explain!

*My Bettas:*
Kaida- CT multicolored female
Julep- HMPK metallic blue/green marble male
Not received- HM (perhaps pair) blue marbles from Chard
Not received- Female from PitGurl's spawn.

*My other pets:*
Quarab gelding- Buckskin, white star, 4 black stockings- Rowdy <3 Used for Western & English events. WP, Reining, HP, HE, etc. 

Soon a Rottweiler puppy! <3 Will be used for conformation, schutzhund, agility, competitive obedience, and therapy work. 

I could blab forever... ;-)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My hobbies?!

-I am a HUGE UFC fan. No joke. I know many of the figher's personally and go to an MMA specific gym, owned by Ryan Bader, who has his fight this weekend that I am SUPER excited about. I also enjoy showing dogs & horses. I mainly like to try anything new and I really don't care what other people think, so even embarassing stuff even seems to happen... My best friends are all much older and therefore we like to throw get togethers all the time and chow down on junk food and watch great movies and have MW2/Black Ops marathons to challenge one another at who is better. I am the best of the females! Woooot


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

ooo fun  It's 11:00 here and I'm just starting to get sleepy, which sucks because I have to get up at 7 tomorrow lol

*Name:* Ashley, some people call me Ash

*Age:* 21

*Info:* I'm a photography student at the Academy of art in San Fransisco and I take CALTRAIN to school everyday, which sometimes suck, but I don't want to live in SF away from all my friends and pets. I'm crazy about birds, I'm always bird watching with my parents and get really excited if I see a cool bird I haven't seen before and I also have a pretty cool feather collection. I like to go hiking and swim in rivers, and go to the beach and play in the water or photograph the surfers and waves. I also still play pokemon, and I love Halo, assassins creed, endless ocean II. 

I grew up with Microsoft and have a little soft spot for the company, and I'm also a huge fan of everything Transformers, and I love the movies STARWARS, lord of the rings, Starship Troopers

*How "the bug" bit me:* While walking around PETCO I noticed a big betta called a halfmoon king that I thought might be able to live with my cichlid, so I went home and researched some on Bettas then bought him, he got along fine with my cichlid but I got a divider because people on this site told me to separate them. living by herself she's a little more territorial and aggressive, she sometimes will flare at me which is sooo funny since she's a cichlid LOL I'll try to get a photo sometime. 

*My Bettas:* way to many lol
Males
Estel~ HM King, Wild type coloring
Altair~HM Platinum red dragon
Astaldo~HM light blue 
Sapphire~HM Royal blue
Glorfindel~HM Plakat Platinum red dragon
Vesuvius~HM Copper fire Dragon
Alucard~HM Feathertail Dragon, not sure of his color, he looks platinum, but he also looks like a light lavender. and his fins are mostly black with some purple and red
Kato~HM Blue dragon mustard gas
Kamina~HM Black copper

Females, I still have to name all of my Female NIB fry, I think it's easier to name boys XD 
Seras~HM Platinum red Dragon
Unnamed~HM Copper Dragon
Unnamed~HM 
Jupiter~VT blue (She's a little fatty lol, 
Unnamed but maybe Yoko~HM (OHM?) black fire
Unnamed~HM marble 
Unnamed~HM Black copper
Unnamed~HM Black copper
Unnamed~HM Black copper


*My other pets:*
Taurus~Ball Python
Dogs
Sugar~Maltese Papillon mix
Remmie~Cocker Spaniel 
Pepper~terrier Chihuahua Mix
Other fish
Sanji~Dragon Goby
Malina~convict X Red parrot cichlid mix
Regiment~Sailfin plecostomus



yeah..... I started this at 11:30 and kept getting distracted by stuff like deviantart and my fish, and youtube lol


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

That explains the beautiful avatar pic copperarabian! Nice work.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

this actually looks really interesting, i hope it does catch on  (yeah, its 3:30 in the morning and i cant sleep so if i have terrible spelling or anything, forgive me! lol)

*Name:* jessica 
*Age:* 19

*Info:* i work at an elementary school, i help run an after-school program. mostly i am in charge of the kindercare, so i get to hang out with awesome 5 year olds all day lol. i am the youngest of 6 children, but i have a very large extended family. we seem to take in a lot of strays lol all in all their are around 20 of us that refer to each other as siblings. which means... tons of nieces and nephews! i have about 15 (for now!) as well as 2 adorable great-nephews. i am really passionate about animals, psychology, and helping children. my dream would be to own a pet shop with an out reach program for troubled youth, something that is plenty available in my neighborhood. will it ever happen? i dont know, but it would be awesome  i really love spending time with my animals, but when im not doing that i love to hang out with friends and family (i am the designated babysitter of the family lol), and i LOVE anything to do with music, i love to sing have have been known to write lyrics/poems, mostly spoken word. i love to sing, and i could (and do!) spend hours reading, i cant get enough! so thats me, in a nutshell 

*How "the bug" bit me:* i honestly cant remember what possessed me to get my first betta, Nahh. i know he was planned though, unlike my second, Meekish. it kind of snow-balled from there, and i now have 16 beautiful bettas, with plans to spawn very soon  i have always loved animals though, so it desnt really suprise me that i went from 2 to 16 in about 2 months. lol

*My Bettas:*
ok, here we go!
Nahh-male VT, blue with a black face
Meekish- female VT, white body red (almost purpleish) fins
Hades- male HM, melano butterfly (trying to mate him soon!)
Nero- male DT, gold and red (though he almost looks lavender sometimes...)
Helios- male...spadetail, black face, blue tail with a light yellow in the middle (looks like a sunrise)
Pixie- female HM, white body aquamarine-ish fins (shes so pretty! mating soon, hopefully )
Athena- female CT, white body, white/yellow/blue on fins
Rani- female HM, silver, with hints of other colors depending on the light
Maia- female CT, white body, white fins with red markings
Xylia- female HM, marble, green and black
Circe (aka ugly duckling)- the definition of a pity buy. female, but their was so little of er tail when i got her that i had no idea what she was. she was marked as a veiltail, but its looking like doubletail to me. shes really splotchy colored, kinda brown/green/black/red...i have a soft spot for her 
Hecate- female CT, white body red fins 
Eris- female VT, green/blue.black and any mix of those you can imagine. she is gorgeous to me 
Artemis- female VT, all pink lol (as in salmon, not neon lol)
Nyx- female CT, dark blue/black. shes a spunky lil thing lol
Bia- female CT, the most amazing color change ever. she went from pale and colorless to vivid reds, grees, blues and blacks. shes awesome, pics dont so her justice. 

*My other pets:*
Rue- 1.5 year old black lab/pit bull mix. i rescued her at 2 months, after she was attacked by her mom. no one wanted her and the people she was with were going to give her to the pound, who would have said she was unadoptable and put her down. her ye was swollen and infected, she was dirty and completely untrained, left in the backyard at all times by herself. other than a couple faint scars and partial blindness in the eye where she was attacked, you cant even tell it happened, and she is certainly over it. she my happy, healthy, gorgeous little baby who follows me everywhere and cries like the earth is collapsing if i leave her. shes a mommas girl, big time ;-)

Pandem- Pan for short. hes my 1.5 year old cat, who is a descendant of a cat i had along time ago, a big fluffy ragdoll of a cat. he is the calmest cat ever, and the only one that ive ever met that will actually demand to have his tummy scratched xDD

quick collage i made, doesnt have all of them, or the best pics really, but you get the idea :











well, its 4:30 now, so i guess ill head off to bed lol 


edit: sorry its a big pic! i know that is annoying but i dont know how to change it, and im tired :/


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll join! I'm new to the forums, but yeah.

My name is Cynthia. 

My age is undisclosed.

Hm. About me. Well, I'm a bit of a geek, but that's ok because geeks will rule the world someday. I love Doctor Who, Star Wars, and Star Trek. And zebras! I love all animals but am not a vegetarian, but I make sure I eat humane meats. I <3 classical literature, and read Homer and Virgil for the fun of it!

I was bit by the bug for the first time when I was ten or eleven, I can't remember. I was at my grandmother's and she had recently gotten a fish tank. I was enthralled so she got me a 5 gal. for my birthday. I quickly filled it with lots of colorful tropical fish! The following Christmas my other grandma gave me a gift card to Walmart, so I went and got a 10 gal. tank so I could have more fish. This was quickly followed by an incident with a male and an apparently female guppy I had gotten by mistake which, by the end, had resulted in 50+ fry. An adventure, but I quickly passed on the mommy guppy to my grandmother without mentioning the fact that female guppies keep having babies even when the male is gone... However, after I few years I became bored with my fish and tired of constantly having to care for them, so I stopped buying fish and waited for the three remaining head/tail light tetras to die, which, of course, they wouldn't. Eventually I gave them to my friend and they died two days later. 

Fast forward a couple more years to a few months ago. I was going through a tough time and began to suffer mild depression. I was very lonely, so one day I went to the local pet store to get myself a betta friend. Whoever said you can't buy friendship needs to start doing something about the fish market. After an agonizing decision making process, I walked out with Aliquis, my handsome veiltail. Poor thing... the store was horrible. The checkout lady dropped him. But he's my little survivor!

I only have the one betta Aliquis. He is named Aliquis because of Finding Nemo. "Nemo" is Latin for "nobody." Being the classical history nerd that I am, I named my fish "somebody."

My mom has a betta at her office named El Pez de la Paz. It's loosely Spanish for "the fish of peace"

I have lots of other pets!

Stella: My adorable rescued mutt. We rescued her from Hurricane Katrina. She is likely a Chihuahua/Brussels Griffon mix. She weighs 9 lbs and is SPOILED! She has her own dog bed IN MY BED. She is also a therapy dog.

Velcro: Vellie is a 10 y/o white long haired cat whom I've had since he left his mother. My grandma rescued his mother Gracie when she was thrown out a window for being pregnant. My grandma gave me and my mom Velcro and his sister Flora. Flora didn't like the new cats we got later, so we gave her away to someone who has her as their only cat and spoils her rotten.

Axel: Axel is also known as "doo-doo cat," "dumby," "druggy," and countless other names I can't post for the sake of decency. He has a catnip problem. He is FAR from the brightest bulb in the pack, but it is a source of amusement.

Cooper: Cooper is a massive beautiful black cat with the silkiest fur ever. He's gorgeous! And he is also afraid of everything that moves.

I used to have a horse named Splash, who was the most amazing mare ever. She was perfect in every way! She let me do things with her that no one else thought she ever would. I was eventually the only one that dared ride her, and I did so bareback in a halter. She was a talented jumper, and would have been a nationally competed western pleasure horse, but she became scarred from a barbed wire accident and so was sent to the breeding shed. I came across her after she was retired from breeding and taught her to remember that humans are ok!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My Name is Jackie.

Info.. I'm 20. Going to school and working full time. Live on my own and prefer it that way not dating anyone right now and kind of prefer it that way as well. I'm pretty much a loner. I have very few friends and I'd rather stay home and watch tv/movies than go out and party. I'm very mature for my age and childish/ immature stuff gets on my nerves. I'm very no nonsense and brutally honest (which is probably evident by my posts here). I don't see the point in lying because it gets you no where in life and I don't sugar coat because I don't like it when people sugar coat stuff for me.

Right now I have several bettas so I won't go into detail on them all. Most all of them are HM however I do have one PK, one DTHMPK, one HMPK, and one CT. In addition to my bettas I have 4 neon tetras and a mystery snail named Rocket.

Other pets.. Bella my dog. 4 year old Boxer mix. Malo my 3 year old DSH cat. And Monica and Phoebe... me two female fancy mice.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

*Name*: Katie
*Age*: 20

*How I got bit*: I've pretty much always had a male betta around the house, probably since I was like 8 or so. In December I started my first "real" aquarium - a 20 gallon community tank. Recently my centerpiece fish, a honey gourami, died. I planned on getting a male betta to replace him... I ended up with 5 females! I also brought home a male who is, of course, seperated from the ladies.

*Other pets*: I have two cats, Tavish and Jeckel. They're kind of my whole world.  I'm a cat lady and I am totally proud of it. Here are my boys!










*Other Hobbies*: Most of my time is spent in the stables. I don't own my own horse though because I'm a poor university student. I ride at a variety of barns for a variety people. I'm hoping to make my debut as an "official" horse trainer in the next few weeks and actually get paid for riding! Woohoo. I also help out at a Standardbred Race facility where I am learning tons and meeting a lot of great horses and people. I'm a moderator of a Canadian horse forum and do some work for another equine site. As well, I volunteer at a theraputic riding center, which is definitely one of the most fufilling activity's I've done in a long time! Horses take up pretty much all of my time.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Name: Talia (Tal, Talsie, Lia, whatever)

Age: 33

Info: I live in Vancouver, Canada, with my recently acquired husband. I was born and grew up in Vancouver. I am a vet and I spend all my spare time volunteering at animal shelters. I am vegetarian, and have never tasted meat in my life. I'm vote for the Green Party, and am super left wing 


How I got bit: When I was young, like 3 years old, I used to go to Pet Cetera with my grandmother and look at the bettas. "One day, I'll get one", I said. I forgot about that plan, though, until I was 10. I went to a petstore, and saw a woman buying a betta. I started thinking about them. A week of reserach later, I bought Kenji, my beutiful baby. He's the betta in my status pic. He lived till 3, and he really helped me. He boosted my confidence and entered me into the world of pets 

My Bettas:

Currently, I only have two bettas, but I have had 5 other bettas:

CURRENT

Finnegan: Finnegan is a red plakat male who has a hunchback. He has loads of personality, and he's a surviver (he got sucked into my filter for 5 days and lived to tell the tale!) He's spoiled rotten, and he's pretty much my kid.

Muffin: Muffin was not planned for! He was a betta in a petstore who was in a tank with other fish. I asked the petstore guy, and he said that his back was deformed, so he couldn't swim. I ended up falling in love with him, and nursing him back to health. I haven't had him for very long, but I'm all ready super paranoid about him!!

PAST

Kenji: Kenji was my first betta. He was the prettiest little guy, especially since he was from a petstore (he's in my pic), and I'll never forget him. He was a super agressive plakat/crowntail cross. Amazing boy who I miss like crazy.

Sumi: Sumi was a blue and red crowntail, calm when not confronted with a mirror, builder of giant bubble-nests. He was a pretty little guy, and he just died.

Sayur: Sayur (weird name, I know) was a rescue from a classroom that had got him as a 'project' and then did't know what to do with him. He was super skittish because the kids in the class had been tapping on the glass and stuff, but he was a super pretty mettalic blue crowntale.

Other pets: I have a Golden Retriever named Mick, who is the most spoiled dog ever (I had to get a King sized bed because he takes up so much room  ). I also have three cats, all black-and-white, from the same litter, Victor, Kay, and Mowgli. I also have a buch of tropical fish, and two ferrets, Charlie and Oscar.

Other Hobbies: I spend all my times with animals: my pets at home, my animals at work, and the animals at local shelters. I'm not very social, and you could say that I prefer animals to humans  I love to read, especially when my 100 lbs. dog is sitting on me, and I like wasting my time on Aquabid. LOL


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Loryen said:


> ...and I like wasting my time on Aquabid. LOL


Oh, don't we all?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Herrrppp derp derp. I too know the pain of too-late-at-night foruming... No one's ever around at 3 am D;


*Name:* Lyssa

*Age:* 9001  (19)

*Info:*

Im not a man. Maybe.

Maybe.

No, I totes am.

Maybe.


*How "the bug" bit me:* 

Getting smelly boy Alle from a nasty walmart... I was hooked. Now Im in love with them, as you probably know.


*My Bettas:*

Bill: Blue VT

Steve: Blue VT

(Poor kids, lived in what I can only remember was one of those horrendous little mini hexes, long ago :c)

Allejandro (Alle): Orange Dalmatain VT

Macceroni (Maccies): Pastel/Pink Dalmatain VT (rehomed due to derpiness
)
Basch (Sweet Boy): Blue, white and rose Marble Butterfly DT, RIP :'c !

Balthier (Baller): White, yellow and blue butterfly DeT, my sweet and derpy fella.

(Pictures on mah blog to save space:
http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/introduction.html )

*My other pets:*
Oh, just the boyfriend. *eye roll*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm very mature for my age and childish/ immature stuff gets on my nerves. I'm very no nonsense and brutally honest (which is probably evident by my posts here).


And we like you for it


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

*Name:* Donna

*Age:* 26

*Info:* I'm a stay at home Mom to a 1 yr old little girl, Leah, and a 3 yr old boy, Kaleb. I am a huge pro spay/neuter advocate, I love Pitbulls and object Breed Specific Legislation. I also help with transport in Rescue and have done my own rescues here and there. Me and my Fiance are pretty normal down to earth people, I'm a softy though. Other than that, I dunno. Oh! I'm from Atlantic Canada!

*How "the bug" bit me:* I always told my fiance that I wanted a tank with a male Betta when we moved to a larger apartment. We have a dog, a cat, a bearded dragon and 5 pet rats that have a 5' cage. We had a TINY apartment. So we moved May 1st of this year and I said I wanted a Betta. He finally gave in and I searched our local for sale adds. Only thing in my price range and size was a 5gal aquarium kit, with two Danios. I figured I would keep the Danios and get a Betta a few years down the road. Well I joined a local tropical fish forum, and started learning! I quickly upgraded to a 10gal with 2 Swordtails. So I picked up another Danio for my guys. I was up to 5 fish and realized my Danios need more of their group! So we looked and picked up a 29gal, put more Danios and Swordtails in it and now it's filled with more fish! So while we were out looking at the LPS, I noticed they had signs saying "Buy Marina Betta Home + Betta for $20" My Fiance noticed too and asked about the tanks. I told him they were too small and I would never put a fish in them. So we were curious and went to look at the Bettas, and he saw Venom. He wanted to take Venom home and buy the little tank for him. I said no, we'll take Venom home but he can have the 5gal tank that came with the Danios. We picked up some conditioner and a decoration for him, since we already had food at home and went on our way. That brought me here, and you guys showed me AQ... that led to Carnage LOL I now have 2 males coming from another 2 breeders and a female for my Carnage. I'm buying food and planning my first spawn in a month or so, depending on my female that's sent. I already have enough room for 11 Betta here to keep, and plan to find a tank for a sorority  

*My Bettas:*
Venom - Royal Blue Veil Tail
Carnage - Red Copper Butterfly Halfmoon
On their way-
Spidey - Red Royal Blue Dragon Halfmoon
Maximus - Opaque Halfmoon
Scarlet - Orange Copper Dragon Halfmoon (female)

*My other pets:*
Fate - 7 year old Staffordshire Terrier
Sasha - 7 year old Pitbull/Pointer Terrier (with my Mom)
Hailey - 8 year old grey tabby
Monster - 6 year old bearded dragon (female)
Dean, Loki, Ash, Lenir, Bobby - Domestic Rats
Tropical tank of fishes!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Name: Teresa
Age: almost 50.
Info: I house sit and petsit for neighbors (nice ones lol) I live with my mom who is 78.
How the "bug" bit me: It basically started when I petsst a betta named Buddy. After keeping him for a month, I decided to get one of my own. Then, Buddy's pwner went on vacation again and never came to get him. She would come over but she would never take him home so I kept him after she said he wasn't made of gold and could easily be replaced. She didn't take good care of him. I'm glad I got him because he was the best little fish I've ever had. He wasn't the prettiest fish in the world but had a wonderful personality.

My bettass Julian-orange veiltail.
Nina- multicolored female
Reina-multicolored ct female.
Morgan- blue and red ct male.
Wesley- light colored doubletail with maroon colored fins. Male.
Echo- blue butterfly halfmoon male.
Fernando- peach colored dal veiltail male.
McGee- blue and red ct male.
Makoto- blue male ct.
Leilani- light colored body with red and blue fins. Female.

I have no other pets, unless you count my neighbors' dogs and cats. lol


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

*Name: *Ashley =D
*Age: *18
*Info: *hmmmm what to say.... well i love learning!!! Which is, of course, why i joined this forum =D I love to read, I'll read pretty much anything haha. I love to paint (bettas are often the subject matter), and draw, basically just create things. I have a rare chronic illness called Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome (POTS). Basically, its a failure of the autonomic nervous system (the part of your brain that controls all your involunatry functions). It causes lots of heart problems, gastro-intestinal issues, vision problems, chronic pain, etc, etc, etc =/ It impacts my life in a gigantic way, but I have many things to be happy and grateful for =) I have a wonderful boyfriend that I've been with for over a year, and a great family and friends! and of course pets 
*How The Bug Bit Me: *I had a few bettas as a child, and I always loved and enjoyed their colors and personalities! Since I was pretty young, my mom was the one taking care of them, and she eventually got tired of it, so we didn't have bettas again for a while haha. Two years ago, my brother and I decided we wanted pets of our own, so we both went to petsmart to pick out a betta! I picked out my Vincent (a stunning silvery blue grizzle veiltail), and he picked out Gorton (a beautiful royal blue veiltail). I rescued Finley (a red multicolor crowntail) from a horrible petco a year later! I love bettas because of their big personalities and show-stopping colors and fins! They're so peaceful to watch, and they're very artistically inspiring for me =)
*My Bettas:*
-Precious (a blue veiltail) was the first. I thought he was a girl (I didn't yet understand that boys can be pretty too lol) I got him for christmas, and he only lived for a few weeks XP.
-Angel was second (another boy lol). He was a light pink veiltail with lavender fins, and he lived with us for around two years! The whole family loved him.
-Vincent was the third, and he is my favorite =D He's that pretty grizzle boy in my avatar! He's a cranky one, he flares at anyone he doesn't recognize. But he'll greet anyone that's familiar to him =)
-Finley is the final one so far! He is a crowntail, and he has a pale body with green splashes and red fins. He's a chronic tail biter, but he's still a pretty boy =) He loves everybody, and he's not afraid of anything! 
*Other pets:*
Sampson and Delilah, my two goofy basset hounds =D They are the cutest dogs in the whole wide world in my opinion =) Delilah is pretty much my best friend, she follows me everywhere and waits outside my door for me to wake up every morning.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok ima have a go at this:
Name: on forums and online games im mostly known as Raven or Abby, but the name issued to me at birth was Sammara in rl im called a lot of names sam, sammy, shorty, i wont add the mean ones 

Age: 23

Info: ive been animal obsessed my whole life, have had and raised pretty much any animal we can.
mice, rats, g.pigs, rabbits, chicken, ducks, all types of birds (wild and domestic), possums, wallabies, Kangaroos, all types of lizards and snakes, turtles too. Horses and cows, cats and dogs and plenty of fish

I live with my boyfriend of 4 yrs and his dad. here we have:

Kobi (bull terrier with 1/16th? mastiff) hes 17 weeks old almost hes my pup

Gus: is a 10 month old pure English Staffordshire bull terrier (bfs dads)

Sparky: Is a 12 yr old rottweiler x German Shepard (bfs dog)

Austin: 11 yr old rottweiler x lab (bfs dads dog)

Simba: Ginger Manx cat we all own

Bf has three fish in a salt water tank (more to come thou) 
- clown fish i call Nemo
- Bi coloured blenny we call Blenny
- 6 line wrass called Wrass
(we are very original with the naming are we not?)

my fish:
Charz: male 4 ray ct steel blue
Nero: male 4 ray ct red cambodian
Louie: male 2 ray ct white with blue and red splashes, tail ranges from see through to aqua (metallic)
Marshall: male 2 ray ct silver and sky blue
Pippin: male VT red and white masked Cambodian butterfly
Spongebob Fish Pants: male VT yellow with iridescent blue rays
Sheldon: male VT purple red and blue
Fredric: Male HM-OHM Bronze/blue body red fins metallic 
Cedric: Male HM-OHM bronze-blue-green-purple metallic
Benny: male VT (looks HM with tail biting)dark blue/light blue butterfly (before he ate it off)
Melvin: male vt multi body white and blue butterfly

Scarlet: metallic purple
Ailie: metallic purple
Bronxie: wild brown with red wash and gold rays
Cinder: plum with metallic rays
Rayne: gold with black shadows and clear fins
Caela:bronze gold red
Lexi: almost identical to caela

B1: Bristle nose cat fish home in the 5.1 gal
B2: Bristle nose cat fish home in the 5.2 gal

AT MY DADS:
Hendrix: Pure bred poodle 12 yrs old
Taj Mahal: arab x quarterhorse gelding 25 yrs
Lucky's Little Bandit: thoroughbred x stockhorse 3 yr old colt
RIP:
Dastan: Avatar
Tamina: lil girl colour unknown was constant sick and stressed


So ive had bettas like three times before and it was just a fish. in december we went to an aquarium and i saw the wall mout betta tanks and got one. got it mounted and was horrified at its size. gave my white cloud fish to a shop and bought dastan, housed him in a 5 gal.

then the fun started.

today:
i have 4 tanks in the bedroom and in three days there will be another. but its all being rearranged:

new tank will house all females (last seven above) 
5.1gal will be divided into 2 or 3 bays for males, 5.2gal will become a spawn tank
10 males are in one display tank thats custom built and divided up. one male will go into the 5gal till its set up to hold another 2.

Ill also be getting a 6 bay tank to replace the one im borrowing and soon ill be buying some *good quality* fish 
*from fishchick or in sydney
***good quality meaning proper breeder and not a pet store mass breed<said by bf>



I enjoy reading writing listening to music or maintaining tanks. i LOVE riding and working with my horses. I would rather spend all day in the saddle in the middle of a burning hot australian summer or freezing cold flood water day mustering stock to water or higher ground then make overs and girly shopping.

I love my animals and my friends and only some of my family. and if anyone bags out or makes fun of any of them I get a little upset at em.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Name:Hannah
Age:13 on July 24th c:
Info: I live with my dad and my brother and sister are a big influence on me. Currently Im staying with my brother and Sister at my house while my dad does a fishing trip in the Keys, that is, until we go to NC on the 8th. I'm a big gamerxD favorite games: Legend of Zelda series and Pikmin. I dance ballet, it's my only real talent  I have one dog Ginger, who's Bout 7 and a half. Im really close to my family (my brother sister and dad). Wehardly see mom, it's our choice. My brothers friends are family too and take me to Petco when I want my dads a guide fisherman, so I've always been Round fish. 
How the bug bit me: with a 70 gallon cichlid tank in our hallway, it inspired me to have a tank of my own. I was eating lunch at Panera and Petco was right next door so I decided to have a lOok. Wandering into the betta section, I was intrigued by the assortment of tails and colors. Havingto buy everything on my own, I bought a veil tale female (love at first sight also ^.^) and a 1.5 g tank. I stumbled upon this site when I got home, and has increased my knowledge on bettas so much it's an addiction. I want to breed bettas, maybe convince dad on my birthday even so, I'd have to buy all the microworm culture and tanks myself. So, money's tight for me because I have to buy it all, and I obviously don't have a job


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It's nice to see everyone is enjoying this!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Definitely this is a great idea


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Name: Eli/Elijah, Alexandria

Age: 21

Info: I'm 21. Live at home with my family. I work in a McRestaurant, and I help pay some of the bills at home. I like animals, art, the internet in general, games, and RP. I loooove making stories with people and RP is on of my favorite hobbies. My fav world with someone has been going on for like over a year now. lol I play mostly pokemon on my DS, and I like me some World of Warcraft of Minecraft while I'm on the comp.

How "the bug" bit me: I didn't really get into bettas with my first, whom was named Kazukai. My grandma bought him for me at a flea market in a very, very small decorative glass bowl. He lived with me in my basement in pretty much freezing water, and he was a little trooper. He developed swim bladder issues and died. Terrible conditions.
My second and third bettas, Alexandros and Leonardis, were impulse buys/gifts from a friend of mine. She bought me bowls for them and gravel and food and conditioner, while she bought two herself. Then, we did research in retrospect and found out pretty much everything we thought we knew about betta fish were lies and misinformation. We also found out that they come in some pretty awesome colors and tail types-- and then I guess I just got hooked. lol

My Bettas:

Kauzukai - RIP
Alexandros - RIP
Leonardis - RIP
Calder - dark blue 'king' plakat
Anael - RIP White/clear plakat
Volker - Iridescent blue MG DTPK
Mercury - RIP, Copper crowntail
Jade - Blue VT female
Good Sir - wild-type coloration 'king' PK
Dandy Chap - Marble(?) DT. bodu is blue and white.
Zariel - White full mask dragon DTPK with red fins

My other pets:
Blackey - Male lab mix, rip
Hammpy - Siberian dwarf hamster, rip
Midnight - black cat, female, rip
Grover - Male cockitiel, adopted by grandmother, rip
Rosey - Female black mackerel tabby manx, rip
Sophia - Female tortishell cat, rip
Lyra - Light orange tabby (apparently coloration is called 'cream')




Whew all my pets from ever since I was small. lol


----------



## potter (Jun 8, 2009)

Loryen said:


> Name: Talia (Tal, Talsie, Lia, whatever)
> 
> Age: 33
> 
> ...


Sayur actually means "Vegetable" in Malay Language. Lol someone named their betta "Vegetable"?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Name: Rebekah (usually called Bekah though!)
Age: 21
Info: I work in a craft store, Michael's to be exact. My hobbies are (were) pretty much just the internet, and looking at piercings and tattoos (though i love them i only have a few piercings and no tattoos-so far ;D), and stretching my ears, and ignoring the world. Well, I don't ignore the world lol. But i do like to hang out at home with my parents, four younger siblings, and other stuff. Ummm. I do hang out with my friends once in awhile. But I am quite a homebody. Now fish are more interesting to me than anything else! And while i still do stuff with my family, I think i have a new obsession 
How The Bug Bit Me: I'd NEVER had a fish before, but for some reason I'd always, ALWAYS wanted one. Like they are one recurring theme in my dreams. The other day I went to the newest pet store in town for the first time, even though its been there several months. I was walking around with my 3 year old sister, and looking at collars for our cats when I rounded the corner and saw an end cap with many males stacked on shelves. So little sister and I examined them, and that's when I saw Swish. I was really tempted to get him, and was going to get him and the pretty half gallon cubes on display next to them, but mom said no. I was really upset about it. I was sure he was going to die and i hated that thought. And shockingly, my mom and dad talked it over (yeah even though i'm 21 and pay to live here, i still need permission which is fine ) and told me to research a bit, and they'd be okay with it. I found out quite fast, the basics for caring for a happy bettas, and zoomed off to buy necessities at walmart, and then finally my baby boy at Pet Sense. It's been a week now, and I couldn't be happier 
My Bettas:
My one and only betta (right now) is Swish Copernicus. He's handsome, and silly, and he is my baby. If I could cuddle him, I'd cuddle him every day. 
Other pets:
Oreo- cat. She's silly. She's nine years old, and sounds like she's been smoking for forty years. But I love her.
Sadie- cat. I think she's around 5 years old (she was a stray). She's had two litters of kittens, but we had her fixed as soon as the second batch was grown.
Zoey-dog. half pug/half dauschund. She is funny. i think she's about 6 years old now. She was born in my living room, and even though she's stinky, she's the best dog 
Rufus- cat, who died a few weeks ago (Rip baby boy ). He was Oreo's brother from the same litter, and he was the best cat ever. He was long, lean, and quite a hunter. He was a fighter too. Dang I could go on about him, but I'll just get sad. But i'll never forget him! He was the bomb.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, so thought I would add to this.

About me: My name is Hanna I am 18 years old. I am going to school for veterinary Technology. I love animals and have owned them all my life. I Also like art and do alot of atc trading. I plan on owning a kennel in a few years and am always looking for oppurtunitys (sp?) to add more fish. I love them. Oh did I mention I am starting my first sorority! Unforunatly it will be in my sisters room but am exited none the less.

How I got bit:
I decided I wanted a fish tank. Was thinking of just getting some tetras. Then I looked at the betta's and was like 'Hey, I want one.' so I was going to get one of those little 1/2 gallon double tanks and then decided that wasn't really cool looking so I did my research. Got my money and bought a 3 gallon tank. I then got my first fish Keiichi from petsmart. A few weeks later I was garage saleing and got a 2 gallon and got my second fish a female. I was hooked. My fish are listed below.

Other pets:
I have 2 cats and a dog. The dog is my dads, and 1 of the cats is my sisters. She is a tuxedo and turing 10 in April. Rin is my cat and was my 16th birthday present from my parents. Somehow I missed my 21 chickens DX got them last march may I say they are about as addicting as bettas. You get a few and you just want more. They make amazing pets!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

*Name:* Jessica, Jesse, Jess
*Age:* 22

*Info:* I recently graduated from the Animal Care program at Sheridan College in Brampton, Ontario. Job hunting like mad ;-) Love all animals and can`t wait to own more.

*How "the bug" bit me:* My parents weren't too keen on pets! We had a dog, but she was a family dog. My sisters and I really wanted our own pets, so my Grandmother took us out to get Betta fish! Unfortunately we kept them the way the pet store told us to. Glad I've done my research this time! Currently I own just 1 Betta, Dragonfly. Though I plan to get another once I find a steady job!

Dragonfly the Halfmoon 

*My other pets:*
Jazz: 3.5 year old Mutt (Hound mix)
Murphy: 5 year old Holland Lop Rabbit
Cricket: 4 month old Mutt (Maltese x Miniature Poodle)


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Name: Joel

Age: 15 in April

Info: Where to start? :lol:

I'm a HUGE Disney freak. I always have been. I'm a wiz on everything Disney Parks, Disney movies, characters, music, even Walt himself. I'm a D23 member, a Vinylmation and Disney pin collector, and I am just 100 percent obsessed. I'm very big on conspiracies, I read into a lot of all of that nonsense because it's interesting to me. I've had severe emotional problems my entire life and have seen a therapist for the past 2 years after my mental break down. I've also been a sculptor for many many many years, I sculpt on a professional level and have been applauded in many contests. I'm an average student, I make B's, a C every once in a while, and a few A's. I'm a vegetarian, I have been for almost 2 years. I'm a huge online role playing nerd, I play a game called Virtual Family Kingdom and am very high in power in role playing, I often play as ice or snow characters, as right now I'm the king of an ice kingdom with elemental ice and snow powers.


My obsessions include Michael Buble, Nicki Minaj, Ellie Goulding, Disney, Yankee Candles, betta fish, traveling, New York City, holidays, sculpting and the Bad Girls Club.


How "the bug" bit me: I originally wanted a goldfish, I bought a 5g tank without realizing it wouldn't be big enough for a goldfish (pet store employees) and ended up getting 8 female bettas to go in it (another mistake from a pet store employee.) 

7 of the 8 girls died, except for Heather who I still have. After that, I slowly reassembled a little army, at one time I had 12, but gave many of them away for there were too many to handle in small tanks. Now that I have 2.5-3g tanks and a divided 5g, I have 7 bettas which is a good number for me. 

I now see the true love a betta fish has, how intelligent they are, what great unique personalities each fish has, and I love them soooo much, I don't let anyone mess with them.
My Bettas: 
*(Look at signature)
*

My other pets:
Wesley - Grey, white and black cat.
Ana - Grey, white and brown cat.
Rhett - Gray/White cat.
Fluffy - Long haired show quality grey mancoon cat.
Aladdin - Siamese cat with gorgeous baby blue eyes.
Josie - Black lab/Collie mix.

If anyone has anything in common with me, please post on my profile/wall!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Heehee!! I want chickens! Lets give this a go.

Name: Alora

Age: 21

*Info*: I love animals, I've had many over the years. Hobbies include art, photography, and water changes for a couple hours a day. I'm currently 7 months pregnant, due april 16. Now realizing how much harder betta breeding is while you're expecting lmao. My favourite TV show is Big Bang Theory (I <3 Sheldon) and favourite classic movie would have to be either Beauty and the Beast, Bambi, or Lion King. Tough choices!

*How "the bug" bit me*: I got my first betta when I was 12, I named him Priscilla (oh god), because I thought he was a girl at first due to being pretty. I found out later, but didn't wanna bother changing his name haha. Ended up getting more after I moved and tried breeding some bettas I ordered online when I was 13/14. Ended up with stunted fry and kinda discouraged me. Highschool started right after so I didn't have enough time to breed again until last year. Wow I like to ramble.

*My Bettas*:
Boys:
Sheldon: Blue pastel HM
Odin: Platinum Delta
GoldenEye: Red/copper HMDT
Skyline: turquoise/red HMPK
Marine: Royal blue HM
BrightEyes: Cellophane HM

Girls:
Marbles: Pink/red/blue delta (?) 
Belle: Royal blue HM
Peekaboo: Yellow/black CT
Ginger: Bright red VT
Rainbow: Rainbow VT


My other pets:
Arwen, my black/brown tabby with four white paws, white chest and face
Thor, all white, blue eyed persian/ragdoll/siamese. Not a flat face 
Bree, fawn greyhound, fast but little brains
Figwit, zebra finch, cute and tweaky


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like more fun than Property Law, that's for sure. 

*Name:* Well, it's not Bombalurina. I got that from the musical Cats.
*Age:* 20 (21 soon)

*Info:* I'm a law student with a massive passion for animals. Animal abuse and neglect, whether intentional or not, makes me incredibly sad, and I really want to use my degree to help animals in some way. 
I'm originally from the UK, but I moved to Australia (for the second time) when I was 11. 
I play guitar and recorder (not squeaky primary school recorder, a lovely big tenor), love martial arts (I belong to a dojo that mixes judo, jujitsu, karate and boxing), am considering pole dancing to replace jazz and tap and work for a company that does a bunch of different stuff. Sometimes I balloon model, sometimes I facepaint, sometimes I do magic, sometimes I dance at/host discos, sometimes I supervise bouncy castles. I love all of that. I hate what I do every week, which is working in a childcare centre in a rugby club. Blergh. 
I love Batman, scuba diving, hiking, motorbiking, scrapbooking, painting, writing, reading, animals, lego, candles, massages, good movies, good music, God and being with my family and friends. 
I plan to give up commercially farmed/caught animals and animal products when I leave home and am shopping and cooking for myself, but I will happily eat ethically raised or killed animals and products. I want to have chickens. 

*How "the bug" bit me:* I wanted one of those fish that could live in a cup on my desk. Thankfully, I did research beforehand and got a second-hand 5 gallon tank with a pretty pink and purple female called Aphrodite. Since then, my hobby has somewhat exploded and I am totally addicted. 

*My Bettas:*
Odysseus (white/yellow male butterfly halfmoon)
My sorority girls: Psyche (green/bue/red CT), Circe (red VT), Hera (red CT), Persephone (MG CT), Artemis (green CT) and Medea (blue/red CT)
I also have other fish - ember tetras, Endlers Livebearers and cories.

*My other pets:*
5 fat rats. Hyde (champagne self, RSPCA rescue, 25 months), his brother Jekyll (champagne hooded, RSPCA rescue, 25 months), Richelieu and D'Artagnan (black berkshire twins, local breeder, 20 months) and Willoughby (black hooded, RSPCA rescue, age unkown). 
These little boys are my loves.  They are so special and sweet and everything perfect. <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww hearing about your rats makes me miss my two girls!! Lol! your display picture always reminds me of this photo of them:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

_*Name* CJ

*Age *22

*Info *I am a manager at a call center for the campaign Bell Satellite TV, I have 30 employee's on my team. I am a mother of one little girl sophie who is 3 years old. I have an amazing fiance, we have been together for 4 years today  I am a gamer, my poison was WoW before I had my daughter and didn't have time anymore... With my busy life of being a mom and a manager I usually just stick with DS and play Pokemon, soon I hope to get Kingdom of Amalur for my PS3  I am also addicted to the show Merlin.. King Aurthur is YUMMY!!!

Pic:










*My Betta's* Coco, a one year old Royal blue VT
Master Windu, a salmon colored HM _


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Mmhmm, Arthur. And Gwaine! Yum. Also, Lancelot. 

Beautiful, your ratties are so cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you!! I had to re-home them however, I developed an allergy to them, which reaaaaaally sucked. Their names were Echo and Ayla


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

This seems fun!! 

Name: I'm going to stick with Zap. c: 


Info: I'm a bit shy, until you get to know me--then I never shut up. xD I LOVE animals and drawing! And fish..of course.

My Bettas:
Mr. Bubbles ~ Male Orange Veil Tail
Little Fish ~ Female Cambodian Crown Tail

Photos at bottom!


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

AWWwww...

Mr. Bubbles and Little Fish are so cute!!! :nicefish:



Zappity said:


> This seems fun!!
> 
> Name: I'm going to stick with Zap. c:
> 
> ...


----------



## FlaneryPlakat (Feb 7, 2012)

Name: Samantha

Age: 21

Info: In college to be an art history teacher, or just a history teacher. I'm working 2 jobs and earning extra on the side by being a ball python breeder. I'm a gamer, I'm completely obsessed with anything MegaMan, or Mortal Kombat. I live on a farm in southern Virginia, but I'm from Mt. Airy, NC. I went from the hills to the swamp. I did plan on moving to Louisiana to go to LSU, but they recently banned large constrictor snakes from crossing state line, so it's either I live my dream or euthanize my snakes. So... No.

How "the bug" bit me: I've always had betta's but after one of my favorites died, Povelia a red marble VT, I lost interest and was saddened when I went in any pet store, I missed him so much.. So one day I went to a giant pet store, like a Walmart of only pets, to get my hands on a ball python I saw a few days ago there. Sadly, it was no longer there. On my way to the door I passed the betta cup isle and out of the corner of my eye I saw this white face staring at me like a sad hound. That's where I met my Flanery. Out of the HM's, DBT's, and much more vibrant guys all being macho, flaring at each other, I picked the one with the French mustache. That's how I got bit again.

My Bettas:
Flanery (avatar): HM Piebald B&W Plakat
Pineapple: Blue and green VT
Hades: Copper Multicolor CT
Narmur: Lavender Blue VT
Gyarados: Blue and Yellow Dragon Plakat
Bought but not here yet: 
Larkin: Piebald B&W HM


My other pets:
2 male (Fyodor, Jafar), 1 female (Ursula) African Rock Pythons
1 male (Oscar), 1 female (Bumble Bee) Burmese pythons
2 male Red Tail Boas (Benjamin and Gravity)
1 female apricot milksnake (Fruit Loop)
1 male black rat snake (Big Mac)
4 female ball pythons (Fuega, Bunny, Nagini, Arani), 7 male ball pythons (MegaMan, ProtoMan, Panther, Alecksandr, Rian, Izzy, Severus)
1 male pinstripe ball python (Cowboy)
1 male spider ball python (Captain)
1 male 100% het pied ball python (Gumpert), 1 female 100% het pied (Diesel)
1 male snapping turtle (Lucious)
1 female yellow bellied slider turtle (Stick)
1 Rose hair tarantula (Cupcake)
1 female pitbull (China Doll)
1 male boxer x lab mix (Ozzy)
1 female Carin terrier (Chewy)
1 male albino parakeet (Lady Boy), 1 female Bourke's parakeet (Valkyrie)


... Whew.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OHMYGODDDDDD I'm coming to your house JUST to play with the snakes!! lmfao. Thats like, my dream house right there.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Name:* Amanda, Manda

*Age:* 18

*Info:* I am a High school Student who is just trying to get through my last year. I work hard with my horses, because they are my life. I live with my parents, and my Boyfriend is a Marine. I go to Oregon in the summer to participate in a wagon train.

*How "the bug" bit me:* I Have ALWAYS had a soft spot of animals. And i like to take care of things. I started getting bettas when many of my friends graduated, and i got lonely. 
*My Bettas:*
Thor- Black Copper rose tail Male
Loki- Blue/ lavender Crowntail Male
Athena-Black/red Crowntail Female
Fighter- Blue multi Vail female.


*My other pets:*
Charlie- Black Percheron Gelding
Miss Gee Bee- Paint cross mare
Not So Simple- Paint mare
Demeter- Calico cat
Tiggera- Tabby cat
Ekoh- Rat Terrior
Beau- Black lab mix
Coda- Chocolate Lab


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

everyone has so many cool pets!!! jealous!!!

*Name:* Christy, Chrissy, Chris

*Age:* 21

*Info:* wellllll, i have an associates degree in science. i work in pet care at PetSmart, best job ever. i've always been mainly a cat person but since i couldn't have my cats in my current apartment i've fallen in love with bettas too! animals are my passion, i love to care for them, the love they give in return is the best feeling in the world, next to being in love. :] i'm currently engaged to the most amazing man ever, we've been together for 4 years, engaged for a few months, and we plan to get married sometime in 2013! lol. 

*How "the bug" bit me:* well, it all started because i couldn't take care of my kitties in my apartment. so i wanted something to care for. it's like my drug, to care for an animal. lol. so i got my HM Frosty Love. after learning a lot about bettas from this forum i gave him the care he needed and saw something more than a fish. a beautiful personality that would brighten up any bad day. from that moment on, i've been addicted. <3

*My Bettas:*
Frosty Love - male HM
Ren - male VT
Kilian - male VT
Lenny - male combtail VT
Jackie - female VT

*My other pets:*
Baby - gray cat
Ninja - orange tabby
Lakota - pure bred siberian husky
Shadow - pure bred siberian husky


----------



## FlaneryPlakat (Feb 7, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> OHMYGODDDDDD I'm coming to your house JUST to play with the snakes!! lmfao. Thats like, my dream house right there.


XD Thanks. I could use some help during feeding day.


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, I'll play too.

*Name:* Bananafish should suffice. Bonus points to those who get the reference.

*Age:* 32 

*Info:* I grew up in the Deep South and hightailed it out as soon as a could after I graduated from college. Over the past decade, I've moved all over the US (New England, Texas, and now the PNW) and have learned a lot about myself, the great and not-so-great parts of this country, and how to play nicely with others, even if I don't agree with them. I work in digital media for a major company, have dropped out of graduate school twice and an am avid reader. My husband is a gamer and a published author. We're currently in the [excruciatingly long, draw-out] process of trying to buy our first home (a short sale - just say no!)

*How the "bug" bit me, so to speak: *I grew up with animals, so having animals around me at. all. times. is a no-brainer. At my last job, my team had an unbelievably stressful boss... We all kind of secretly-not-so-secretly hated her. About half my team had betta fish as stress-relievers. I gave in and bought Nagano at my local Petco. He was a beautiful VT with the most unique coloring I'd ever seen. Unfortunately, he died almost a month ago, and I bought Wraith from Chard on AB, another gorgeous VT male.

*My Bettas: *
Nagano (deceased): Named after my favorite Ninja Warrior contestant. He had blue and red fins, a blue body and a flesh-colored face. His fins were a little funky looking, but he was just the coolest fish. I loved that fish. He succumbed to mystery bloat. 

Wraith: All my friends call him Hashbrown because they know I hate it. He's a big, gorgeous boy from Chard with a silvery-green body and reddish veins on his fins. He's got little black fishy lips and big black eyes. So beautiful.

*My other pets:
*Bozo: 19 year old tuxedo cat. Chronic renal failure, hyperthyroidism and arthritic hips. Yet he still manages to jump up on my dining room table to eat my flowers. Monster. I love this boy more than I can ever say.

Delphi: My baby girl. 11 year old black and grey tabby cat. She was a homeless feral kitten living behind an acquaintance's apartment in my college town. I rescued her and nursed her back to health (she would not have made it - she was in rough shape) and every day I'm grateful that I did. She's feisty and independent and she's part of my soul. When she dies, watch out. I will need to be heavily sedated.

Pete: Our most recent rescue kitty. He's an all-black, two-year old, 16 pound behemoth. Someone surrendered Pete, his sister and a third cat to a local shelter. The third was adopted out quickly, and we were selected by Petey. His sister has since been adopted out as well. This cat is insane... he loves long belly rubs and he curls up in my arms every night at bed time. The only thing he loves more than spooning with me is this black shoelace that he's completely obsessed with. He's the sweetest, most docile cat EVER.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

mardi said:


> AWWwww...
> 
> Mr. Bubbles and Little Fish are so cute!!! :nicefish:




Thank you! :yourock:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

We also have a whole section devoted to meeting the keepers 

Meet the Betta Keepers


----------

